# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Помшь с запретом запуска программ

## VampirBFW

многоуважаемые госспода, есть такая проблемка необходимо запретитьт запуск некоторых программ (игр, стандартных) а еще лучше нарыть програмку которая будет искать файлы по маске и гробить их под корень! Может кто нибудь что нибудь подсказать? програмки если можно с лекарством от жадности! Очень прошу!

----------


## Agrin

Я использовал программу Automate с простым самодельным скриптом (30 минут написания) - заходила на скрытые ресурсы компов в сети ($C $D и т.д.) от Administrator и гробила всё по маске одной командой. Оч эффективно : ) Применялось в домене, ибо проще и один Administrator. Все игрули в конторе одним махом вынес. Скрипт запускается на сервере периодически.

----------


## VampirBFW

А не мог бы ты одолжить данную фичу, ибо домен то есть, но вот что за програмка я не знаю! или дай линк дабы слямзить! Если не жалко!

----------


## Agrin

ed2k://|file|Network.Automation.AutoMate.Enterprise.Editi  on.v6.0.7.0-DVT.rar|21652967|8CF2E585844232E87234EAD82D73DCA5|/   ссылка в emule

----------


## VampirBFW

Ага, но вот емула т оу нас сеть и не тянет к сожалению, а там скрип твой есть?

----------


## Agrin

в самом Automate нет скрипта, но он настолько прост, что сам составишь за полчаса. С emule вопрос надо решить : )

----------

